# K mottus ? acidophilus + constipation



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi My ibs-c was pretty well under control lately but yesterday and today the constipation has returned. I still take the magnesium every day, drink plenty of water, the only thing new is the acidophilus pills that i started taking about a week ago. Can acidophilus supplements cause constipation?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not for any plausible reason I can think of.One of the problems with IBS is that it waxes and wanes so it is difficult to do the A caused B thing with a single test as the IBS may just be flaring up for unknown reasons.K.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks K , that makes sence to me.


----------

